# Difficulties with that Apple Tart Tatin...



## newfieluve (Jul 2, 2003)

First, let me say that I am not a professional pastry chef, or even a chef, for that matter. I'm just a gal who enjoys doing a lot of baking and cake decorating.

OK...anyway, today I made two apple tarts tatin. I mad both with Granny apples. 

The first one carmelized very well with one layer of sliced apples, but I was impatient with the crust and ruined it (long story).  

The second one was made with several layers of sliced apples and, of course, too much liquid from the apples prevented it from carmelizing. The tart is very flat - almost like a pancake -- partially because the fruit is overcooked and did not carmelize well. 

Is there a trick to making a good tart tatin (perhaps less juicy apples)?

Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Dieter Schorner cooks the crust separately with foil on top. That way the apples don't steam the crust thereby making it soggy. He uses Golden Delicious or Roma, quartered and placed in a cake tin containing the cooled caramel. Whatever juices come out after the apples have been cooked and cooled can be boiled down with Calvados and used as a glaze.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Hi newfieluve!
Like you I'm not a professional, so maybe my amateur experience can be useful for you.
After some experiments, I finally opted for a "classic" recipe, with the apples caramelized in the mold and covered with a very buttery, sugar free crust. Apart from learning the right time to turn down my baked tarte without ending with a disaster, the only problem I had to solve was how to avoid overcooking apples.
First of all, choose the right apples - not too juicy and not too ripe, or the juice will require too much time to caramelize and the apples will become mushy. For the same reason, make a single layer made of quartered apples, arranged very closely - you should not have any free space between them. Don't be afraid if your layer looks too thick: once cooked, it will be perfect. It will take about 20 mins to caramelize over a medium heat. Turn off the heat when your caramel is lightly golden, as the baking time is too short to overcook the apples, but long enough to overcook the caramel!
Cool your apples down, then cover with the crust. Personally I've never had any baking problem and my crust ends up always well (if your apples are caramelized it's unlikely they're still moist enough to make the crust soggy). Generally, I make the crust dough the day before and refrigerate it overnight, which makes easier rolling it up thin enough without breaking it.

Hope this helps!

Pongi


----------

